# Time Frames for Provincial Nominee Program



## oloughlinfamily (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi

My Husband & I have just started the provincial nominee Program application. We have the job offer and paper work from the employer has been sent in to Oppertunities Ontario. We are told that the this part will take between 30 - 90 Days.
Has any body else known this to take less than 90 days??

I would love to have my children in School for the new term in September, but I do know this may not be the case.

Thank you in advance for any responses


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

We applied for the Alberta Nominee Program in April this year, it took two and a half weeks for us to get the approval letter 

Good Luck


----------



## oloughlinfamily (Jul 7, 2013)

Lianth said:


> We applied for the Alberta Nominee Program in April this year, it took two and a half weeks for us to get the approval letter
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you very much for your response. WOW! That is quick!

Does the Alberta Nominee Program have the same 90 days guide line for a turn around, as oppertunites Ontario give?

Was that 2.5 Weeks for the employer screening part?

What stage are you at right now. Thay is very exciting!

Best Regards 

Lisa


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

oloughlinfamily said:


> Thank you very much for your response. WOW! That is quick!
> 
> Does the Alberta Nominee Program have the same 90 days guide line for a turn around, as oppertunites Ontario give?
> 
> ...


The Alberta program gives a month guideline for turnaround, and we got ours back after two and a half weeks, our friend did theirs too and got theirs back after three weeks. In the 2.5 weeks that included everything, from employer check, credentials, qualifications etc

We applied for PR in may as soon alas we got nominee letter, the fees were taken out last week, got confirmation last Monday we had been processed and our file has been complete, so to wait for requests for Medicals. On Wednesday last week got another email requesting us for Medicals! Very quick turn around for us! So we have Medicals booked for first week of August. 

Very exciting


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Lianth said:


> The Alberta program gives a month guideline for turnaround, and we got ours back after two and a half weeks, our friend did theirs too and got theirs back after three weeks. In the 2.5 weeks that included everything, from employer check, credentials, qualifications etc
> 
> We applied for PR in may as soon alas we got nominee letter, the fees were taken out last week, got confirmation last Monday we had been processed and our file has been complete, so to wait for requests for Medicals. On Wednesday last week got another email requesting us for Medicals! Very quick turn around for us! So we have Medicals booked for first week of August.
> 
> Very exciting


Cheers!

This has been our timeline: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ving-canada/138478-ainp-processing-times.html

One of my checks expired and need to get it done again, but besides that we are just awaiting for the passport request.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

